# "Show unread posts" no longer work as expected



## kaihp (Dec 30, 2014)

I've gotten used to check the two top links ("Show unread posts since last visit" and "Show new replies to your posts") to keep up-to-date with the forum activity, but a while ago, I noticed that I saw very few new posts this way - very odd with the CR community.
Today I found that checking the two links does not work as usual, and as expected for me.

If I click the "Show unread posts" the board SW claims that there is no new/unread posts, but if I go in a check, say, Rumors > EOS Bodies, several threads show up with unread items.

I would really appreciate if we could get the old behaviour back.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 30, 2014)

I've seen no change in behavior. It only shows the topics since your last visit, so if you don't see any, click the link in the first screenshot. Even if you see some unread posts, it's only since your last visit, to show all of them, click the All Unread Topics button next the mark unread button at the bottom (if there's no All Unread Topics button, you're already seeing them all).


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 30, 2014)

kaihp said:


> Today I found that checking the two links does not work as usual, and as expected for me.



Works for me as advertised, probably a bug in the software?

Personally, I keep being logged in ("remember me") so the "show unread posts since last visit" list is never lost unless I manually clear it after checking nothing interests me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 30, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > Today I found that checking the two links does not work as usual, and as expected for me.
> ...


 
+1.

It's likely something in your computer, clear the browsing history and try again.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 6, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > kaihp said:
> ...



I also keep being logged in, on 2-3 different computers and on my smartphone (all at the same time). 

The forum software uses cookies to keep track of state (at least SMFCookie46 and PHPSESSID are used) and I would ass-u-me that any change in behaviour would be caused by change in forum SW rather than my browser (FF34). But then again, changed browser behaviour have caused server behaviour before...
Time to go back and test with an older FF version I guess.


----------

